

Can you figure out who wrote the chapters of this machine learning book? - ngy
http://www.aicbt.com/authorship-attribution/

======
sdoering
Wow, even as I did not really understand all of the code, as it is quite
clearly above my comfort-level, I really loved this post, as it showed me a
lot of what is possible.

Having studied literature and developed a liking for a quite formalistic
school of analysis I should have read more on this/got these ideas some years
earlier.

I believe, that there really lies an interesting possible topic of research
for students of literature, following the school of structuralism/formalism
analyzing intertextuality.

Looking at a big corpus of texts from different authors/epochs (and so on) and
looking at topics, references, analog "links" between the texts, quotes, et
al, would maybe yield quite a "Library of Babel"[1]

[1]: [http://amzn.to/1dPUUg7](http://amzn.to/1dPUUg7)

